# خاص ب الهندسه البحريه فقط ......؟؟؟؟؟



## Eng-Maher (7 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
------------------------------------
هذا الفرع مخصص لطلبات الاعضاء من كتب او موضوعات تخص علوم الهندسه البحريه وان شاء نقدر نسد معظم طلبات المهندسين جميعا هنا والله المستعان .​ 

:34: :34: :34:
على ان يكون ....
1- الطلب المراد يكون ب اللغه الانجليزيه (كتابه).
2-ان لا يحتوى على مواضيع بعيده عن الهندسه البحريه وهندسه الشواطىء .
3- اذا كان صاحب الطلب محتار او لا يعرف ب الضبط ما يريد ممكن يكتب كل حاجه تخص الموضوع المراد مع كتابه المصطلحات ب اللغه الانجليزيه .
وشكرا
4- لا اجابه او رد على اى اسئله بعيده عن المجال البحرى والعلوم الهندسيه .


----------



## احمد سيف الاسلام (7 أغسطس 2007)

سلام عليكم
مشكور اخي الكريم,
بامكاني توفير الابحاث المتعلقه بالهندسة البحريه وهندسة الشواطيء. جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## انهارده احلى (7 أغسطس 2007)

alsalamo alikom

i want to ask you about pictures or video

(risk assessment in offshore structure)

thank you


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 أغسطس 2007)

انهارده احلى قال:


> alsalamo alikom
> 
> i want to ask you about pictures or video
> 
> ...



---------------
قيد البحث اخى :11:


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 أغسطس 2007)

انهارده احلى قال:


> alsalamo alikom
> 
> i want to ask you about pictures or video
> 
> ...



اخى الكريم تصفح هذا الموقع

http://www.mustangeng.com/

وهذه مجموعه فيديو ممكن تفيدك ..

https://portal.mustangeng.com/servlet/page?_pageid=4771&_dad=portal30&_schema=PORTAL30


----------



## azd1973 (9 أغسطس 2007)

http://media.bmt.org/bmt_media/bmt_services/28/200705_Structures.pdf


----------



## انهارده احلى (9 أغسطس 2007)

*السلام عليكم*



Eng-Maher قال:


> اخى الكريم تصفح هذا الموقع
> 
> http://www.mustangeng.com/*******.aspx?upstream
> 
> ...





thank you alot for your help but the links are not work

please help me

thank you


----------



## انهارده احلى (9 أغسطس 2007)

*السلام عليكم*



azd1973 قال:


> http://media.bmt.org/bmt_media/bmt_services/28/200705_Structures.pdf


 
thank you , this topic is important and useful


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 أغسطس 2007)

تم تعديل الروابط اخى الكريم (النهارده احلى )


----------



## الفلسطيني (12 أغسطس 2007)

*quote*



احمد سيف الاسلام قال:


> سلام عليكم
> مشكور اخي الكريم,
> بامكاني توفير الابحاث المتعلقه بالهندسة البحريه وهندسة الشواطيء. جزاك الله كل خير



أريد بحث عن صيانة السفن فى الحوض العائم


----------



## انهارده احلى (12 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكمشكرا جزيلا مهندس ماهر على مساعدتكوجزاك الله كل خيروالروابط اشتغلت فعلا


----------



## gobs (12 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم على اجمل منتدى و اجمل مهندسين(بتوع بحريه طبعا):7:
الله ينور بجد على المجهود المبزول ده
ممكن يا جماعه التعرف على الشهادات الخاصه بالسفينه 
شكرا


----------



## marine_eng (12 أغسطس 2007)

akeed akeddddd


----------



## marine_eng (12 أغسطس 2007)

*الشهادات الخاصه بالسفينه*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=506626&posted=1#post506626


----------



## gobs (13 أغسطس 2007)

والله العظيم انا مش عارف اقوللك ايه !!!!
ولا احلى ولا اروع ولا اسرع من كده
انا متشكر جدا يا marine- eng


----------



## marine_eng (14 أغسطس 2007)

العفووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 أغسطس 2007)

gobs قال:


> السلام عليكم على اجمل منتدى و اجمل مهندسين(بتوع بحريه طبعا):7:
> الله ينور بجد على المجهود المبزول ده
> ممكن يا جماعه التعرف على الشهادات الخاصه بالسفينه
> شكرا



الاخ مارين على درجه عليا من اتقان الموضيع فعلا فهو مشكور ونشكرك انت ايضا


----------



## marine_eng (15 أغسطس 2007)

العفووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## السيد البحار (25 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع ده

وانا اتمنى لو ممكن اجد اي كتب عن

sup mirged vichles


----------



## johar (18 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
نتمنى منكم أن تأمنوا معجم بالمصطلحات البحرية


----------



## ميغ (18 أكتوبر 2007)

assalam 3likom
jazak allah alkhair
i want to ask you every thing about the proppler of merchant ship
spesially about the structure data please ....


----------



## johar (2 نوفمبر 2007)

يا زملاء أحتاج الى قاموس لمفردات أو المصطلحات البحرية ياريت حدا يوفروا على هذا الموقع ونكون لكم من الشاكرين


----------



## قلب الأحبة (2 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا القسم وإلى الأمام :75:


----------



## هيثم حلمى (2 نوفمبر 2007)

أظن ان هذا الموقع ممكن يفيدكم 
عن التدفق flow

www.tecplot.com 

وهذا لتحميل البرنامج
http://www.bestsharing.com/files/bpz...0_r_6.rar.html


----------



## Bassoom (10 نوفمبر 2007)

ممكن اطلب معلومات عن Damage Stability For Cargo Ships


----------



## هندسة بحرية (17 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
في الحقيقة ذهلت من المجهود المقدم من الاخوان 
وجعل الله كل هذا في ميزان حسناتكم ، ولا اعلم كيف اعبر عن اعجابي بهذا القسم المميز فعلاً.
فشكراً لكل ماتقدمونه ..

بالمناسبة اردت منكم مساعدتي في البحث عن Pipeline Repair (offshore)
واتمنى ان تساعدوني في البحث الكامل بهذا الخصوص


----------



## هندسة بحرية (17 نوفمبر 2007)

اتمنى منكم الرد علي باسرع وقت 
وأضيف 
لو امكن *
pipeline Maintenance
لل offshore

*


----------



## هندسة بحرية (19 نوفمبر 2007)

ياجماعة مافي احد .؟؟؟
لأنه المشرف اخر كتابه له هنا كان في شهر 8 اغسطس 
لذا نرجوا زيادة المشرفين للقسم لكي يعطي تفاعل وتناغم مع الأعضاء 
واتمنى ان تأخذوا الكلام بعين الإعتبار 
وشكراً


----------



## حسن يوسف الخطيب (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*جازاك الله كل خير*

جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 ديسمبر 2007)

هندسة بحرية قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في الحقيقة ذهلت من المجهود المقدم من الاخوان
> وجعل الله كل هذا في ميزان حسناتكم ، ولا اعلم كيف اعبر عن اعجابي بهذا القسم المميز فعلاً.
> فشكراً لكل ماتقدمونه ..
> ...



***********************************************
اخى الكريم الموضوع صعب شويا ولكن انظر الرابط دا ممكن يقيدك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=75451


----------



## هاني تللو (13 فبراير 2008)

كررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## الحفاريمونالو (18 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ,, لو من الممكن مساعده ,,

أريد انا اعرف كل شيء عن الحفر البترولي ,, من أجزاء الحفاره إلي طريقة عملها و شكرا لكم


----------



## ياسينكو (5 أبريل 2008)

hi ..eng: maher ..how are you ...how i can get free soft ware to design ..twin hull?catamaran for small boat length 31m and 5 m width


with many thanks


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 أبريل 2008)

الحفاريمونالو قال:


> السلام عليكم ,, لو من الممكن مساعده ,,
> 
> أريد انا اعرف كل شيء عن الحفر البترولي ,, من أجزاء الحفاره إلي طريقة عملها و شكرا لكم



**************

انظر مكتبه الكتب الهندسيه
فيها كتب كتير خاصه بموضوعك
وشكرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 أبريل 2008)

ياسينكو قال:


> hi ..eng: maher ..how are you ...how i can get free soft ware to design ..twin hull?catamaran for small boat length 31m and 5 m width
> 
> 
> with many thanks



***************************
لا ادرى ولكن حين الوصول الى شىء لا ابخل عليك 

متشكر جدا لمشاركتك:85:


----------



## ميدو الصواف (29 أبريل 2008)

iwant a research in ( internal navigation canal design ) i hope u can help me 
and thx


----------



## بحرى اسكندرانى (13 مايو 2008)

I need the book of 
Principles of naval architecture: Vol. 2 : Resistance, propulsion and vibration


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 مايو 2008)

بحرى اسكندرانى قال:


> I need the book of
> Principles of naval architecture: Vol. 2 : Resistance, propulsion and vibration



***************************
هذا الكتاب صعب المنال ولكن مع المحوله ممكن نحصل عليه وشكرا


----------



## الالهام (28 مايو 2008)

الى Marine- En.. شى عظيم جدا وبارك الله فيك ------------------م/الخولى


----------



## mody_4love (9 يونيو 2008)

هناك كتاب يعرف باسم (principle of navel architecture)
فان كان اي شخص يعرف هذا الكتاب ويمكن توفيره فله جزيل الشكر لانه من اهم كتب العماره البحريه


----------



## محمود الغزاوي (2 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا بحاجة الى كتاب عن تصميم السفن ذات الطوابق


----------



## محمود الغزاوي (2 يوليو 2008)

*مرحبا*

السلام عليكم 
انا بحاجة الى كتاب عن تصميم السفن ذات الطوابق.


----------



## مهندسين العرب م (8 يوليو 2008)

any books about diferent types of quays


----------



## كريم الضوينى (10 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
الهم صلى على النبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
انشاء الله تكونوا واتمنى ان اكون معكم ( برغم من كبر مجهودكم وندرة مشاركاتى) ممن يفتخر بيهم النبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الوقف العظيم
وفقكم الله وانشاء الله ارفع بعض الكتب والبرامج بعد عدد المشاركات المطلوبه
اتمن ان يتوفر كتاب Reed's Marine Engineering 
وشكراا


----------



## مصطفى الكاشف (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## بما يرضي الله (21 أغسطس 2008)

blease i want aproject about ships hydrodenamic


----------



## محمد سمير صابر (10 أكتوبر 2008)

انا عضو جديد بالمنتدى 
انا مهندس سيارات وجرارات
بس عايز اغير مجال عملى
فعايز اعرف مجال صيانة السفن ازاى اعرف ادخل فية
هل فية كورسات فى الاكاديمية البحرية للخريجين للدراسة فى هذا التخصص 
او هعرف اتابع على النت من خلالكو فى المجال دة
انا مش عايز الف فدايرة مغلقة علشان كدة قلت اسالكو وانتو هتعرفو تفيدونى فى الطريق الصحيح وكيفية تحقيق هدفى دة وهل ممكن ولا مش هينفع
المهندس محمد سمير


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 أكتوبر 2008)

بما يرضي الله قال:


> blease i want aproject about ships hydrodenamic



************

http://www.elsevier.com/wps/find/bookdescription.authors/676513/description#description

والكتاب دا موجودفى المواضيع المثبته وشكرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 أكتوبر 2008)

محمد سمير صابر قال:


> انا عضو جديد بالمنتدى
> انا مهندس سيارات وجرارات
> بس عايز اغير مجال عملى
> فعايز اعرف مجال صيانة السفن ازاى اعرف ادخل فية
> ...



------------------------------

الاكاديميه البحريه فى اسكندريه مصر بها كل ما تحتاجه بس هتصرف كتير .. وهل تضمن شغل بعد كدا لتعويض ما صرفته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اذا كانت الماده غيره اساسيه اذا اتعلم وان شاء الله تشتغل فى المجال . وشكرا


----------



## سامح توفيق (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## fmharfoush (27 أكتوبر 2008)

Thank you for every thing


----------



## fmharfoush (27 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماكس بلانك العرب (2 نوفمبر 2008)

أخواني المهندسين إن كان عدكم معلومات تخص مادة إنتقال المادة وخاصة بالنفوذ الجزيئي 
من فضلكم لو سمحتم أفيدوني مع البروفيلات المطلوبة:3:


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الكريم الربيعي (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو ممن لديه الخبرة في طرق تثمين البواخر وكيفية احتساب السعر التقديري للبواخر افادتنا في هذا الموضوع مع الشكر مقدما


----------



## M. ENG 1111 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

اذا ممكن هل يوجد كتاب لضواغط تبريد غرف الطعام في الباخرة و كتاب للمكيف في الباخرة


----------



## هيثم حلمى (14 ديسمبر 2008)

الى الاخ ( ماكس بلانك العرب ) ....... يمكنك البحث عن كتب فى الانترنت بصيغة pdf عن mass transfere او heat and mass transfere بارك الله فى الجميع


----------



## mtefa (16 مارس 2009)

*شكر*

اريد كتاب عن الهندسه البجريه وعماره السفن


----------



## عاطف بوغديري (21 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم يا اخواني.........يمكنني ان اساهم في تزويدكم ببعض المراجع والكتب الخاصة بهندسة السفن ومحركتها 
*مخركات الديزل* المخركات النفاثة للسفن*محركات الطاقة النووية للسفن والغواصات .ملاحضة كتب نادرة وقيمة جدا جدا وهنالك مفاجئة عندي كتب مترجمة للعربية قمة بترجمتها انا واخي بلال من الغة الا لمانية


----------



## marine_eng (21 مارس 2009)

wlekom elsalam a7'y go on


----------



## بن بادح (11 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

يا اخوه اريد منكم معلومات عن انواع مضخات التزيت وكيفية عملها والمشاكل التي تحدث فيها وكيفية علاجها


----------



## MACHINERY (19 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على
pip marking list for sea vessels
وياريت يكون اخر اصدار من iso


----------



## korsansea (20 أبريل 2009)

*urgent*

alsalamo alekom
eng / maher
i want any videos explain to how to dismantle any
thing in engine room like (compressors,purifiers,pumps ,main engine
like vdeos to eng/bahhar 2001


----------



## hamada daif (26 أبريل 2009)

انا مهندس اتصالات وعاوز ادخل مجال الهندسه البحريه
ممكن اعرف ادرس كورسات ايه وفين 
وهل الاكاديميه البحريه بتوفلر هذه الكورسات


----------



## نزار البريو (9 مايو 2009)

please i want digram for stearing gear


----------



## 78ehab (22 مايو 2009)

i need a book about dezl engin for ship by arabic languge


----------



## Abohamza (28 مايو 2009)

*حاجز الأمواج*



احمد سيف الاسلام قال:


> سلام عليكم
> مشكور اخي الكريم,
> بامكاني توفير الابحاث المتعلقه بالهندسة البحريه وهندسة الشواطيء. جزاك الله كل خير


 السلام علبكم
لقد قمت بتصميم جدبد لحاجز أمواج مساعد لحاجز الأمواج الرئيسي الخاص بالميناء الذي أعمل به وأريد أن يراجعه أحد المتخصصين لتقييمه سالبا أو ايجابا


----------



## calimero (29 يونيو 2009)

thanks for youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ياسر زين (13 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أبحث عن مراجع فى المساحة البحرية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 أغسطس 2009)

ياسر زين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أبحث عن مراجع فى المساحة البحرية ولكم جزيل الشكر


 

اخى انا ليس عندى علم بيها ولكن ان وجدت فى البحث شىء فلا ابخل عليك سأحاول متشكر


----------



## ياسر محمد رجب (24 أغسطس 2009)

There are shipbuilding design software which internatilnally highly required
could you please write or upload links for the international software of the finnish company "NAPA"
espicially the package of shipbuilding design
also if you could offer pdf books of this software
thank you in advance


----------



## elsayedshawash (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته....اخى العزيز برجاء التكرم بالبحث على القزقات الميكانيكية حمولة 2000 طن لرفع العائمات وعمل الصيانعة لها... ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 سبتمبر 2009)

قرأت طلبات الاعضاء وان شاء الله فى اقرب فتره هيكون هناك ملفات جيده لهذه المجالات .... وشكرا


----------



## صلاح العكلى (12 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تساعدنى فى ايجاد موضع عن (camless engine)
'طريقة عملها -مميزتها-عيوبها- تطبيقتها-وتطبيقتها فى المجال البحرى
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## هيثم حلمى (15 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ الفاضل صلاح إليك هذه الروابط
http://www.me.sc.edu/research/AARG/Thesis Final.pdf

http://www.autoweek.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051014/FREE/510140701

http://www.google.com.eg/imgres?img...mage_result&resnum=6&ct=image&ved=0CBoQ9QEwBQ

http://balasaheb.darade.googlepages.com/IMAE.pdf

http://photos.streetfire.net/album/Camless-Engine-Project_1334831.htm

مع تحياتى......


----------



## احمد النجفي (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد النجفي (17 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكررررررررررررررررررررك


----------



## خليفة عمر (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*مطلوب كتاب في الهندسة البحرية ship propulsion*

أرجو المساعدة في الحصول على كتاب في الهندسة البحرية ship propulsion
نحن في أشد الحاجة أليه في أعداد مشروع تخرج في الهندسة البحرية عن Study of marine propellers in ships
أرجوا المساعدة بالمعلومات :1:الممكنة وشكراااااااا


----------



## bkhalaf43 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

اعمال جيدة الله يفتح عليك


----------



## musicshow (13 ديسمبر 2009)

salam 3elkom eng.
i wana video or pdf book for maintenance diesel*engine and operation*marine engine to be first edu. for third engineer 

thnx alot


----------



## al zetawe (14 ديسمبر 2009)

Hi
if you can to tell me about the steering gear
and thnx


----------



## ahebrahim2009 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

اتمنى ان احصل على فيديو تعليم برنامج autoship باللغة العربية 
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## eng.gasser (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا كنت عاوز فيديوهات عن Inclining Experiment

وشكــــرااااا


----------



## Eng.Ethan (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## BUGABOOO (31 ديسمبر 2009)

i'm working on my Graduation Project
and i need ur help in ship cruiser field
any data can be help
thanx


----------



## eng.gasser (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم .... اخوانى المهندسين .... يا ريت اى حد عنده نسخه من كتاب reeds ..... ضروووووووووورى
واكون شاكر ليكم جدا .... ويا ريت تكون بسرعه


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (23 يناير 2010)

اخى الفلسطينى انشاء الله سوف اقوم بأمدادك ببحث هائل ومفيد عن كيفية صيانة واصلاح الوحدات البحريه داخل الحوض العائم والحوض الجاف وعملية تجهيز الحوض لأستقبال السفينه المراد صيانتها*


----------



## مهندس محمد نجيب م (24 يناير 2010)

salam 3alikoummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
أتا أدرس بالغة الفرسية فامكن بعص الكتب بالفرنسية 

وشكرا


----------



## ابو فاني (25 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم كيف الحال ماادري عندكم يااخوان مواضيع عن تخصص ملاحة بحرية


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (25 يناير 2010)

بأمكانى المساعده فى هذه على قدر المستطاع ان طلب منى ذلك


----------



## mostafa ammar (27 يناير 2010)

Good Morning 
I need on the speed Face "Maxsurf- Ship design Program" it is very important for Me


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 يناير 2010)

mostafa ammar قال:


> Good Morning
> I need on the speed Face "Maxsurf- Ship design Program" it is very important for Me



اليك الرابط


http://www.msdco.com/design_software.html


----------



## ahmed gely (29 يناير 2010)

i want book about speed control in marine diesel engines


----------



## ahmed gely (29 يناير 2010)

التحية لكل الاخوة المشاركين في المنتدي
اريد بصورة عاجلة مرجع عن
marine diesel engines
or
control of speed in marine diesel engines


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 يناير 2010)

ahmed gely قال:


> التحية لكل الاخوة المشاركين في المنتدي
> اريد بصورة عاجلة مرجع عن
> marine diesel engines
> or
> control of speed in marine diesel engines




اخى الرابط مثبت اخى الفاضل كنت ممكن تقراء المنتدى كويس حصل خير

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t166861.html


----------



## zinouc (7 فبراير 2010)

assalmou 3alaykom, i need a subject or documents about the IMO and its structures and its activities in case of security, thx


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (8 فبراير 2010)

ارجو ممن لديه الخبرة في طرق تثمين البواخر وكيفية احتساب السعر التقديري للبواخر افادتنا في هذا الموضوع مع الشكر مقدما

سيف


----------



## ENG_AZZAM (10 فبراير 2010)

I want to ask about the crankshaft deflections in the v. Type main engine i would be grae
tefull if you help me in this matter*


----------



## hani83-sy (20 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم أرجو أن تفيدوني بكل مايخص مكابح السفن ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سامح توفيق (20 فبراير 2010)

الأخ العزيز hani83 أود أن أحيط بعلم سيادتكم أن السفن لا تستخدم مكابح كالسيارات ولكنها تقوم بفصل محركاتها عن باقى مكونات منظومة الدفع ( صندوق التروس و عمود الرفاص ) قبل النقطة المراد التوقف عندها بوقت كاف وترك السفينة للسير بقصورها الذاتى حتى تتوقف عن الحركة تماما 
وفى حالة زيادة القصور الذاتى عن الحد المطلوب تقوم السفينة بعكس اتجاه حركتها للخلف وذلك لمعادلة الزيادة فى القصور الذاتى
وشكرا


----------



## Beshbeeshy (8 مارس 2010)

i want some information about slipway design mechanical and civil can you help me 
my e mail is xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
thanks any how!

ممنوع وضع اميلات ....المشرف


----------



## وائل العزازى (9 مارس 2010)

الاخ الذى يسأل عن مواضيع فى risk assessment in offshore structureارسل كيفية ارسالها لك


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 مارس 2010)

Beshbeeshy قال:


> i want some information about slipway design mechanical and civil can you help me
> my e mail is xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> thanks any how!
> 
> ممنوع وضع اميلات ....المشرف





--------------------

عزيزى تفضل هذا

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slipway


----------



## khalidalghazali (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوانى انا اريد كتب عن tugboat opreation


----------



## محمدالحويل (30 مارس 2010)

*مساعدة في مشروع التخرج*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

أتمنى مساعدتي في مشروع التخرج 
خصوصا وان الجزء المطلوب مني هو جزء تاريخي عن المنصات البحرية نوع fpso

بمعنى أصح
1 - فكرة الانشاء لهذه المنصة 
2- بناء أول منصة من هذا النوع 
3 - الكوارث الطبيعية التي حصلت لهذاالنوع من المنصات البحرية 
4 - نظام الامان في هذا النوع من المنصات 
5 - التكلفة المادية لبناء وصيانة المنصة
6 - مميزات وعيوب المنصة

وتقبلوا فائق الاحترام والتقدير​


----------



## bibo_alx2007 (10 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اولا 
عاوذ كتب تخص دورة مهندس ثالث مثل هندسة بحرية و عمارت بناء و كهرباء ويريت تردو علية فى اسرع وقت وجزاك الله خير [email protected]


----------



## alghurab (19 أبريل 2010)

*مطلوب المساعدة*

مطلوب بعض البحوث في المواضيع التالية : 

underwater tools
underwater instruments
underwater N.D.T equipment

شكرا لتعاونكم


----------



## إبن القناة (13 مايو 2010)

مشكككككككككككورر


----------



## المهندس 88 (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,,

أريد موضوع كامل عن تصميم الموانئ والأفضل يكون بالعربي 

شاكرا للجميع حسن التعامل ,,

أخوكم : المهندس 88


----------



## ناجى مراد (20 مايو 2010)

*slipway*

السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة و بركاتة 
مشكور مجهودكم و معاونتكم لنا 
please , need some helpe in slipway design - boggies - hauling the vessel


----------



## FLORIST007 (26 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## اللورد عبدو (28 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## rooma_ahmed20 (10 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا احمد حسن موسى المسلماني 
ادرس في نظم المعلومات الادارية
الفرقة الرابعة
من مصر - الشرقية 
الموضوع
عندي مشروع تخرج عن الاعطال و صيانة واصلاح قطع الغيار
انا صممت قاعدة البيانات بس عايز اعرف 
ما هي بعض اسماء الاعطال
ماهي بعض انواع قطع الغيار واسعارها
ماهي بعض الاختصاصات للمهندسين
ماهي بعض الاقسام للصيانة
وطبعا اكون شاكرا جدا للمساعدة 
والله الموفق
انا تسليم مشروعي يوم الثلاثاء 15/6/2010
:86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86:​


----------



## kokyjoon (12 يونيو 2010)

slamo 3lekom
i need books for engine


----------



## سهيل محمد الحلواني (26 يونيو 2010)

:12::12::12::10::60::85::20::78::2::2::2::2::59::73::75::77::12::63::79::2::67::31::31::31::2::78:


> > > [QUOTE_][/_QUOTE]


----------



## سهيل محمد الحلواني (26 يونيو 2010)

:73::59::59::59::59::78::12:قل ربي زدني علمن


----------



## سهيل محمد الحلواني (26 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا احمد حسن موسى المسلماني 
ادرس في نظم المعلومات الادارية
الفرقة الرابعة
من مصر - الشرقية 
الموضوع
عندي مشروع تخرج عن الاعطال و صيانة واصلاح قطع الغيار
انا صممت قاعدة البيانات بس عايز اعرف 
ما هي بعض اسماء الاعطال
ماهي بعض انواع قطع الغيار واسعارها
ماهي بعض الاختصاصات للمهندسين
ماهي بعض الاقسام للصيانة
وطبعا اكون شاكرا جدا للمساعدة 
والله الموفق
انا تسليم مشروعي يوم الثلاثاء 15/6/2010
:86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86:​


----------



## عوض الشربيني (26 يونيو 2010)

*ممتاز*

مجهود مشكور عليه :77::77::77::77:


----------



## omdaghost (12 يوليو 2010)

ana talab fy handasa baharya fy el acadmya terme 4 w mhtag sea service 3la marakb tel: 0100489275


----------



## أوراق الحب (4 أغسطس 2010)

اهلين أخباركم
أنا هذه السنة خلصت مدرسة وقبلوني في الهندسة البحرية
بس أهلي ما عاجبهم هذا التخصص(مشغل عمليات)
زيدوني بمعلوماتكم عشان أقنع أهلي
أرجوكم


----------



## عمر زرقاوي (20 أغسطس 2010)

من ينصح بالهندسة البحرية في اسكندرية او الاردن


----------



## iyad2009 (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووور اخي الكريم الله يحفضك


----------



## maksoud24 (26 أغسطس 2010)

*help plz*

i want everything about fishing dredge if you can form design - model - general arrangement- specification 
thx to all


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (6 سبتمبر 2010)

اريد معرفة السفينة الأكبر فى العالم الأن


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (6 سبتمبر 2010)

اريد فديو لأحدث الات الجرالأن


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (6 سبتمبر 2010)

كم تبلغ العقده البحريه بالنسبه للكيلومتر


----------



## GUARD FATHER (14 أكتوبر 2010)

Hello 
i need books about marine machines in Arabic language 
and video could you help me 
thank you


----------



## engsossa (20 أكتوبر 2010)

help me in report in alignment of ports and harbours


----------



## maya_osama (2 نوفمبر 2010)

يعطيكم ألف عافية جميعا .. انا طالبة من فلسطين .. أدرس الان ماجستير في الصحة البيئية 
وانا بحاجة إلي عمل بحث يتحدث عن القوانين والتشريعات المتعلقة بحماية الشواطي وخاصة شواطئ فلسطين 
فهل أجد لديكم أبحاث سابقة او حتى كتب تتحدث عن هذا المجال .. الأهم أن يتكلم عن القوانين والتشريعات الدولية وكذلك المحلية في حماية الشواطي من الملوثات وخاصة المياه العادمة.. الأبحاث او الكتب باللغة الانجليزية ستكون أفضل لو كانت .. شكرا لكم مقدما


----------



## mohammed toure (3 نوفمبر 2010)

i want more inf. about heavy lift vessels (construction,propellers ,images)


----------



## duosrl (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيراً علي نشر العلم ومجهودكم الوافر*


----------



## محمد نعيم 2 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بعد أذنكوا أنا محتاج كتاب يكون مشروح فية
installation of off-shore pipelines
و من أمثلة هذة الطرق :
​​​​​Conventional S-Lay Barge​
​​​​Bottom-Pull Method​
​​​​Reel Barge​
​​​​Surface Float​
​​​​Controlled Underwater Flotation (Controlled Subsurface Float)​
​​​​Controlled Above-Bottom Pull​
​​​​J-Tube Method from Platform: Single- and Double-Pull​
​​​​J-Lay from Barge​
​​​​S-Curve with Collapsible Floats​
​​​​Bundled Pipes​
​​​​Directional Drilling​
و أكون شاكر ليكوا جدا لو حد لالقي طلبي بسرعة​​​​​


----------



## محمد نعيم 2 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

يا ريت حضرتك ما تنسانيش يا باشمهندس ماهر لان المعلومات محتاجها ضروري


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (14 فبراير 2011)

بدل من البحث عن صيانة السفن فى الحوض العائم انزل لأى ورشة بناء او اصلاح سفن ودون من الطبيعه


----------



## SeaMan (12 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير اخوتي الافاضل 
أتمنى منكم مساعدتي في الحصول على كتاب احتاجه في مشروع التخرج اسمه:
Marine low speed diesel engines by dr.denis griffiths 
او :

*MEP Series: Volume 2 Part 17: Marine Low Speed Diesel Engines*


وهما اسمان لنفس الكتاب لان الكتاب عبارة عن سلسلة احتاج منه الجزء الخاص بمحركات الديزل البحرية منخفضة سرعة الدوران
ارجو التكرم بالمساعدة


----------



## عبدو ناعس (14 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم , أحتاج للمساعدة , لدي مشروع تخرج عن كل شيء يخص سفن الحاويات , بناؤها و ملاحتها و الجوانب الاقتصادية و تأثر سوق النقل بالحاويات بالأزمة الاقتصادية العالمية


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 مارس 2011)

جارى البحث للاخوه الاعضاء وشكرا


----------



## nile bird (18 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

i want to ask u about information about offshore survey


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (24 مارس 2011)

يجب عليك الذهاب الى شركات صناعة السفن ومشاهدة الأحواض هناك على الطبيعه وعمل بحثك الخاص


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (24 مارس 2011)

تحياتى الخاصه للمهندس ماهر لتلبيته طلبات الساده اعضاء هذا القسم


----------



## nile bird (24 مارس 2011)

يا جماعه بعد اذنكم عايز اعرف يعني ايه offshore survey


----------



## سرور خميس السيد (18 أبريل 2011)

First I would like to thank Every One Who Shared And Helps Establishe This site And I am So Happy To Sharee Wit You So I Would Like To Get Some Informations About Marine Engineering Such As Videos And Books


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (22 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز المهندس ماهر
احب أن أتقدم بخالص الشكر لك و للمنتدي علي كل هذا المجهود 
و أحب أن اعرف هل بإمكانك توفير بحث عن عملية التخلص من الـBallast water in dry dock to prevent any pollutions 
حيث أن المعروف أن عند دخول أي سفينة إلي الحوض تكون محملة بمياه التوازن ولكن لإجراء عملية الإصلاح قد يتطلب تفريغ المياه بالحوض ولكن قد تكون هذه المياه مضرة بالبيئة فهل يمكن التخلص منها بشكل امن 
أرجو الإفادة


----------



## zamalek.only (25 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (25 أبريل 2011)

اخي العزيز المهندس / ماهر 

لا زلت في إنتظار ردكم بخصوص البحث المطلوب 

وشكرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 أبريل 2011)

جارى اخوانى الاعزاء الى تلبيه الطلبات والكتب اللازمه ان شاء الله


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 أبريل 2011)

Mahmoud Helaly قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي العزيز المهندس ماهر
> احب أن أتقدم بخالص الشكر لك و للمنتدي علي كل هذا المجهود
> و أحب أن اعرف هل بإمكانك توفير بحث عن عملية التخلص من الـBallast water in dry dock to prevent any pollutions
> حيث أن المعروف أن عند دخول أي سفينة إلي الحوض تكون محملة بمياه التوازن ولكن لإجراء عملية الإصلاح قد يتطلب تفريغ المياه بالحوض ولكن قد تكون هذه المياه مضرة بالبيئة فهل يمكن التخلص منها بشكل امن
> أرجو الإفادة


 



ان شاء الله تفيدك هذه الملفات

http://www.mysciencesite.com/Ballast_Water_-__Introduced_Species.pdf

http://www.swedishclub.com/tm_loss_...last water management methods_TSCL 1_2004.pdf


http://www.portofsandiego.org/compo...last-water-treatment-by-gas-final-report.html


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 أبريل 2011)

nile bird قال:


> يا جماعه بعد اذنكم عايز اعرف يعني ايه offshore survey


 



“Offshore Surveying is concerned with meeting the
survey requirements of the offshore industry. Broadly
speaking, these are:
• the positioning of vessels, drillingships,
platforms, etc
• the surveying of seabed and subseabed
features prior
to the installation of rigs, platforms, pipelines, etc
• the ongoing inspection of installations”​


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 أبريل 2011)

سرور خميس السيد قال:


> first i would like to thank every one who shared and helps establishe this site and i am so happy to sharee wit you so i would like to get some informations about marine engineering such as videos and books


 


اخى الحبيب ابحث بداخل الموضوعات فهى غزيره بذلك وشكرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 أبريل 2011)

هشام جوده احمد قال:


> تحياتى الخاصه للمهندس ماهر لتلبيته طلبات الساده اعضاء هذا القسم


 


شكرا اخى هشام فهذا واجب عليا .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 أبريل 2011)

هشام جوده احمد قال:


> كم تبلغ العقده البحريه بالنسبه للكيلومتر


 


العقدة هي وحدة قياس السرعة البحرية وتساوي 1.852 كيلو متر / ساعة. وتساوي العقدة ميل بحري واحد في الساعة. *...*


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 أبريل 2011)

guard father قال:


> hello
> i need books about marine machines in arabic language
> and video could you help me
> thank you


 


الانجليزى هو الشائع على الانترنت صعب ب اللغه العربيه


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 أبريل 2011)

mohammed toure قال:


> i want more inf. About heavy lift vessels (construction,propellers ,images)


 


اخى الحبيب ... التصميمات ثابته ولا تختلف كتير عن اانواع السفن.. المهم ان الاساس للتصميم يكون مبنى على الاسس العلميه المعروفه لمعظم التصميمات


----------



## زيدالبقمي (25 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اخوك / زيد ذعار مران البقمي تخصص تكنولوجياء هندسه بحريه بكالوريوس تخرجت من جامعه الدول العربيه 
اخي الكريم سؤالك في جزئيه من اصلاح السفن ولاكن سوف اتكلم عن اصلاح السفن بمعرفتي وحسب مادرسته وان شا الله ينال اعجاب كل من يهتم بهذا المجال ويكون في ميزان حسناتي ان شالله
اولا / دور هيئات الاشراف *
1ـ الاشراف على تصميم السفن 
2ـ الاشراف على بنا ء السفن
3ـ الاشراف على المنشاءة البحريه والكشف على السفن كشف دوري والمنشئاة كذلك
4ـ تصنيف السفن لغرض ( التامين ـ التاجير ـ اعاده البيع)
انواع الكشوفات*
1ـ كشف سنوي 
2 ـ كشف بيني
3 ـ كشف خاص 
4 ـ كشف الحوض
5ـ كشف عمود الؤخرة
6ـ كشف الغلايات
 7 كشف غرفه الالات
الكشف السنوي/ويتم الكشف على الحاله العامه للسفينه ويتم سنويا ويكون متاح من قبل ميعاد الكشف السنوي بثلاثه اشهر وبعده بثلاثه اشهر يعني فتره صلاحيه سته اشهر ويتم الكشف على العنابر وبدن السفينه من الخارج والسلالم واغطيه العنابر ومقدمه السفينه والمؤخره وانابيب الهواء وفحص الابواب والمخطاف وجميع معداة الرباط وصهاريج الصابوره
ويتم الكشف على غرفه الالات كشف فقط على الغلايات والمحركات الرئسيه والمساعده والاتصال بين غرفه الالات وغرفه القياده والمضخات وانضمه الكهرباء ومصادر الطاقه الكهربائيه ووسائل الحمايه في حاله حدوث حريق ( وسائل الحمايه)
الكشف البيني*
ويتم كل سنتين ونصف الى ثلاث سنوات ويحصل عندما تكون السفينه في الحوض
1 ـ جميع بنود الكشف السنوي
2 ـالكشف على الواح البدن ومقدمه السفينه ومؤخرتها والكييل والدفه
3 ـ جميع وصلات البحر وصمامات البحر
4 ـ الرفاص وخلوص انبوبه المؤخرة
5 ـ المعدات الكهربائيه
 الكشف الخاص*
ويتم كل خمس سنوات من تاريخ البناءويتم الكشف على
1 ـ جميع بنود الكشف السنوي والبيني
2الكشف على الواح العنابر والواح البدن وتنكات الاتزان وغرفه المضخات ووسائل الامان وعلى cafferdams وعلى جميع المعدات
3ـ الكشف على سمك الواح الحديد اذا كانت في الحد المسموح او لا
كشف الحوض*
اذا دخلت السفينه الحوض
كشف عمود الرفاص*
يتم كل خمس سنوات مع الكشف الخاص ويتم فيه حل الرفاص مع العمود وحله له طرق سوف اذكره ان استطعت لاحقا
كشف الغلا يه* 
ويتم كل سنتين ونصف ويتم الكشف على المواسير وعلى حير الغلايه من الداخل
الكشف الاضطراري *
ويتم عند تعرض السفينه لحادث او شحط او اي طارئ
الكشف تحت الماء*
ويتم عن طريق الكمرات 
كشف المعدات*
الكشف على جميع المعدات في المركب
ناتي الان في موضوع جديد
ship yard*
هو مكان واسع تطلع فوقه السفينه فوق ارض الماء ويتم فيه الانشاء الاولي للسفينه ويتم به 
1ـ بناء السفن 2ـ اصلاح السفن 3ـ تقطيع السفن
1_ dock yard
وهو مكان خاص بعمليه الاصلاح
2_demolition
هو مكان خاص لتقطيع السفن وتحويلها إلى خرده
س / على اي اساس اختار مكان بناء الترسانه *
يتم الاختيار على عده عوامل منها
1 ـ العوامل اجويه /مثل الحراره ـ الرطوبه ـ الرياح ـ المد والجزر ـ الضباب ـ الامطار او الشتاء
2 ـ التوسع المستقبلي/ يجب ان لايكون مكان الترسانه محدود اي يحده سكك حديد او دور للعباده او انهار وقنوات تمنعه من التوسع المستقبلي
3ـ العوامل الاجتماعيه / يجب توفر سبل الراحه لعمال الترسانه من سكن ومواصلات وشتى سبل الراحه لهم ويجب ان لايكن سعر ارض الترسانه كبير اي داخل المدن تكون الاراضي غاليه وبعيده عن تجمعات البشر لخطوره الترسانه وعدم الازعاج 
4ـ عوامل اقتصاديه / 1ـ الوقت 2ـ التكلفه 3 ـ الجوده
defects####( العيوب)
1ـ العيوب الجسديه ( الانكماش)
2ـ العيوب الكيميائيه ( الصداء)
3ـ العيوب الحراريه ( الحام)
4ـ عيوب الاجهادات ( التقعر والتحدب)

انواع العيوب*
1ـ التشوه 2ـ تقوس 3ـ تاكل 4ـ التشقق 5ـ التاكل بالنقر 6ـ التاكل بالنحر 7ـ عيوب الحام
العيوب والكشف عليها****
1ـ بسبب حدوث حادث لسفينه
2ـ طرق العثور على الحد من سمك العناصر الهيكليه
3ـ الكشف عن التشققات
4ـ اختبار نفاذيه الماء للبدن
5ـ طرق العثور على تشوهات في البدن
_اسباب التاكل وضرره على السفينه_
_1ـ التسخين لدرجاة حراره عاليه_
_2ـ ـوجود ضعف اثناء التصنيف والبناء_
_3ـ الاحمال_
_4ـ تعب المعدن_
_5ـ التغيير في معدن الهيكل_
_6ـالانهيار_
_7ـ ضروف العمل الصعبه_
_8ـ التاكل والبري_

_الاحواض وانواعها ومميزاتها وعيوب كلا منها_
_1ـ الحوض الجاف/يكون موجود في الارض اي قريب من البحر ويفتح لكي يدخل الماء اليه او يسحب الماء من البحر لو هناك مشكله لاندفاع الما على الحوض وحين يمتلىء يفتح الباب لسفينه لكي تدخل في الداخل ومن ثم توضع الكراسي عن طريق غطاسين في الاماكن المناسبه لسفينه وتم تحديدها مسبقا ثم سحب الما من الحوض عن طريق المضخات حتى يجف الحوض من الماء وتكون السفينه على الكراسي ويتم اصلاح السفينه وعند اخراج السفينه يملء الحوض بالماء وتطفو السفينه ويتم اخراجها_
_عيوبه*_
_1ـ عند اخراج المركب من الحوض لابد لاخراج كل المعدات داخل الحوض وادخال المياه_
_2ـ صعوبه الامداد_
_3ـ عمليه undocking and docking بطئه نسبيا_
مميزاته*
1ـ حموله قويه جدا تصل الى حوالي 1000000 طن
2ـ يحتاج الى مجهود وقاطرات اقل
3ـ يمكن تكبير الحوض
الحوض العائم/ هو عباره عن حوض عائم له تنكات اتزان عند ملىء التنكات ينزل الحوض وعند تفريغها يطفو لذا عند ادخال السفينه ينزل الحوض بالقدر الذي يسمح لدخول السفينه اي ينزل اكثر من غاطس السفينه وعند دخولها تفرغ التنكات ويطفو الحوض حاملا معه السفينه 
عيوبه* 
1ـ لا تصعد الادوات والاشخاص لإ عن طريق كباري
2ـ يتاثر بالاحوال الجويه 
3ـ تكلفه البناء عاليه
4ـ جميع المعدات والادوات اخراجها قبل اخراج السفينه
مميزاته*
1ـ يمكن رفع السفينه في اماكن نائيه في البحر
2ـ يمكن التحكم في الميل الطولي والميل العرضي
3ـundocking and docking سريع اسرع من الحوض الجاف بكثير
4ـ قد تصل حمولتها الى 350000 طن
5ـ تكلفه بنائه ارخص من الحوض الجاف
الحوض المنزلق/ هو عباره عن سكه تشبه سكه القطر قريبه من الشاطء ولاكنها مائله ومنحدره نحو البحر وتدخل داخل البحر وعليها عربه مربوطه في اعلى السكه ناحيه اليابسه وعند دخول السفينه فوقها يتم سحبها وترتفع مع السكه رافعتا السفينه المثبته عليها عن طريق اوناش
العيوب*
1ـ يتاثر بالمد والجزر
2ـ تراكم الطمي على السكه الحديديه في الاسفل
3ـمحدود الاوزان
3ـ في حاله التوسعه يحتاج الى اعاده بناء من جديد
مميزاته*
1ـ تكلفه رخيصه جدا بالنسبه للاحواض الاخرى
2صيانه سهله 
3ـ افضل طريقه لعمل اتزان لسفينه المبنيه حديثا
الحوض المتزامن او ذو الاوناش الرافعه/ يقوم بانزال البليت فوورم وتكون عليه العربه لغايه الغاطس لسفينه واكثر بقليل وبعد ذلك تتم عمليه الرفع عن طريق اوناش لها نفس السرعه وعلى وعلى البليت فوورم السفينه وهي على الكراسي ويمكن تحريك السفينه ونقلها عن طريق السكك الحديديه الموجوده عند الحوض والتصرف في نقلها يمينا ويسار وترتيب السفن كما تشاء
مميزاته
1ـ قادر على رفع مايقارب 25000 طن 
2ـ القدره على التوسع مستقبليا
3ـ يمكن اصلاحه
4ـ لاياخذ مساحه كبيره 
5ـ سهوله البناء والتحكم
6ـ لا يتعطل بمجرد سفينه فيه كالاحواض الاخرا اي ينزل سفينه وياخذ الاخر
الوحات التي تكون مع السفينه ونحتاجها في عمليه الاصلاح والكشف وهي مهمه جدا جدا 
الوحه الاولىdocking plan
1ـ يحدد فيها اماكن الكراسي
2ـ مساحه جسم السفينه تحت الماء
3ـ مكان واوزان المضحيات
4ـ اطوال السفينه ( الابعاد)
5ـ شكل السقينه 
6 ـ وزن السفينه
الوحه الثانيه/ shell expansion plan
وتبين سماكه كل لوح خارجي (الالواح الخارجيه) ونوع المعدن
الوحه الثالثه/ tank plan
وتوضح جميع اماكن التنكات وكل مايخصها
الوحه الرابعه/ لوحه المضخات
معرفه اماكن المضخات ومواسيرها وصماماتها وموقع كلا منها
الوحه الخامسه/ لوحه انضمه اطفى الحريق
ويوضح فيها خطه الحريق للسفينه ومواسير اطفى الحريق ومعرفه اماكن الصمامات وكل شي عن الخطه
الوحه السادسه/ الوحه العامه لسفينه
وهي لوحه عامه للسفينه
تجهيزات السفينه لدخول الحوض
1ـ تقليل وزن وغاطس السفينه قدر الامكان
2ـ تفريغ تنكات الاتزان والوقود قبل دخول الحوض
3ـ تجنب الارتجاج لتنكات اما بملئها للاخر او تفضيه التنك
4ـ تامين على الاحمال الموجوده لتجنب حركتها اثناء الدخول
5ـ تقليل الميل الطولي للغاطس قدر الامكان والميل العرضي
6ـ الميل العرضي يجب ان يكون صفر
7ـتوزيع طاقم السفينه لانه يعتبر حاله طوارئ
8ـ فحص moring system 
9ـ تامين وسائل الاطفاء وتجهيزها
10ـ تامين اي شي قابل للاشتعال
11ـتهويه تنكات الوقود قبل العمل بها والتاكد من خلوها من الغازات القابله للاشتعال
12ـ معرفه وتسجيل الاوزان واماكنها على السفينه
الخطوات التي تتخذ اثناء دخول السفينه الحوض لحضه دخولها الحوض
1ـ ايقاف المولدات واخذ التوصيلات الكهربائيه من الخارج ( من الحوض)
2ـ اخذ المياه العذبه من التوصيلات الخارجيه من الحوض
3ـ توصيل اطفاء الحريق من الخارج 
4ـ توصيل خط الماء المالح 
5ـ وضع سلم لسفينه
6ـ فك طبات التنكات لتفريغها تماما وتهويتها
الاعمال التي تجرى والسفينه في الحوض
1ـ الكشف على اي خروم او نقور او تاكل في بدن السفينه
2ـ قياس سماكه الالواح الخارجيه 
3ـ الكشف على الاجزاء المعرضه للتاكل
4ـ الكشف على الدفه والرفاص( التواء_ صدء_ كسر) وانبوبه المؤخره
5ـ الكشف على اي انبعاج نتيجه حادث
6ـ الكشف على امخطاف وجنزير المخطاف
7ـ الكشف نضريا على اي نقر في جسم السفينه
8ـ تنضيف السفينه قبل ان يجف الحشف على بدنها مباشرة قبل الخطوات السبع السابقه اذا جف الحشف يصعب اخراجه
9ـ دهان السفينه 
10ـ تركيب الزنك او المضحيات
تجهيز الحوض قبل دخول السفينه 
1ـ تنضيف الحوض
2ـ تجهيز الكراسي 
3ـ يحدد مكان مقدمه السفينه مؤخرتها عن طريق لوحه docking وشكل الكراسي ومنتصف السفينه
4ـ وضع وتحديد side block 
5ـ يتم وضع على جانب الحوضsteel cable ويوضع فيه وزن من المنتصف على شان ضبط حوض الكيل مع كيل السفينه
6ـ التاكد من نضام اطفا الحريق في الحوض
7ـ الحفاض على الخلوص او المسافه بين الكراسي والسفينه اثنا ء دخول السفينه للحوض
الخطوات قبل خروج السفينه من الحوض
1ـ قفل كل فتحات تصفيه المياه والتاكد منها
2ـ توزيع الاوزان على السفينه زي ماكانت قبل دخولها
3ـ جميع احتياطات الامان التي اجريت قبل دخولها تتخذ
4ـ التاكد من ان الاوزان المتحركه ثابته
5ـ يجب ان يكون dock نضيف
تقارير الحوض*
1ـ كل اعمال الصيانه التي اجريت
2ـ جوده الصيانه
3ـ الوقت التي استغرقته عمليه الصيانه
4ـ التكلفه 

2 ـ توزيع


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (25 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووور علي كل هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## mizo_shrawylove (27 مايو 2011)

والله يا جماعة انا اول مرة اشترك فى المنتدى بس اتمنة انى استفيد منة


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 مايو 2011)

mizo_shrawylove قال:


> والله يا جماعة انا اول مرة اشترك فى المنتدى بس اتمنة انى استفيد منة


 ********

نورت المنتدى والمنتدى فعلا زاخر بأشياء لم تكن على خاطرك .. مرحبا بيك واتمنى ان تحقق ماتريد.
وشكرا


----------



## raed abudarwish (8 يونيو 2011)

*السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعدة بايجاد قاموس خاص بالمصطلحات البحرية
*


----------



## raed abudarwish (18 يونيو 2011)

اخوتي المهندسين الاكارم 
نحمد الله على هذا التلاقي المثمر ونتوسل الى العليم الوهاب ان يزدنا علما


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 يونيو 2011)

raed abudarwish قال:


> اخوتي المهندسين الاكارم
> نحمد الله على هذا التلاقي المثمر ونتوسل الى العليم الوهاب ان يزدنا علما


 
ان شاء الله على اواخر هذا الشهر انا بحضر قاموس كويس جدا وهينال الاعجاب بأذن الله

شكرا اخى الكريم نورت المنتدى


----------



## زيدالبقمي (10 يوليو 2011)

جا وبتك للصيانه في كل الاحواض صفحه 16


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 يوليو 2011)

زيدالبقمي قال:


> جا وبتك للصيانه في كل الاحواض صفحه 16


 



اخى الكريم تقصد ماذا او من ................؟

منتظر الرد


----------



## زيدالبقمي (5 أغسطس 2011)

كل عام وانت طيب وجميع المسلمين . فيه واحد سائل عن الصيانه في الحوض ولاكن لاكن لاعرف في اي صفحه ولم اراء له تعليق والله ماني ذاكر وين سائل بس زياده الخير خير سواءً له او لغيرة ولك من جزيل الشكر كل عام وانتم طيبين


----------



## omarlove_2 (27 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي احتاج الى كتاب ship construction وكل ما يتعلق ببناء السفن باللغة العربية
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 سبتمبر 2011)

omarlove_2 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي احتاج الى كتاب ship construction وكل ما يتعلق ببناء السفن باللغة العربية
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 


لا يوجد اخى الفاضل ... العلوم هذه مأخوذه من دول الغرب


----------



## koko5632 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم انا خريج ثانوية عامة 2011 وطالب بالأكاديمية البحرية بالأسكندرية كنت عايز أسأل عن توافر فرص عمل للمهندسين البحرين موجودة ولا لأ ؟ وطبيعة الشغل ازاى وهى أفضل ولا الملاحة من كل النواحى


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 سبتمبر 2011)

koko5632 قال:


> السلام عليكم انا خريج ثانوية عامة 2011 وطالب بالأكاديمية البحرية بالأسكندرية كنت عايز أسأل عن توافر فرص عمل للمهندسين البحرين موجودة ولا لأ ؟ وطبيعة الشغل ازاى وهى أفضل ولا الملاحة من كل النواحى


 

اخى الفاضل هذا الموضوع لا يناقش ب القسم البحرى 
المشرف


----------



## almarzouqi (11 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ممكن اذا احد عنده كتب او مواقع ممكن اتفيد مهندسيين الكهرباء العامليين في الحفارات البحريه يفيدني فيها واكون له من الشاكريين


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 سبتمبر 2011)

almarzouqi قال:


> السلام عليكم ممكن اذا احد عنده كتب او مواقع ممكن اتفيد مهندسيين الكهرباء العامليين في الحفارات البحريه يفيدني فيها واكون له من الشاكريين


 


ان شاء الله يتم احضار ما طلبت وشكرا:56:


----------



## الهيثمm (21 سبتمبر 2011)

اريد مساعدة ​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اسعد الله ايامكم والمشاهدين بكل خير 
اريد مساعدة  في عمل مشروع تحت الماء سياحي وتجاري ولااعرف مين يفيدني:18: في هذا الموضوع سوى الله ثم هذا الموقع الشامخ والاخوة الكرام وشكرا لكم وانا انتظر ردودكم احر من الجمر وشكرأ...


----------



## wassim1979 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

أريد محاضرة عن أنواع محركات الدفع المستخدمة على السفن


----------



## كريم سيد عامر (20 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الف شكر لحضرتكم على الشغل الجامد ده بس كنت عاوز اى كتب او ابحاث او لوح عن تصميم الجزر الصناعيه زى جزيره النخيل او العالم بالامارات ولو فى اى برامج متوفره عن تصميم حواجز الامواج او الردم ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدما فخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## mohammed abd el-mo (21 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 أكتوبر 2011)

almarzouqi قال:


> السلام عليكم ممكن اذا احد عنده كتب او مواقع ممكن اتفيد مهندسيين الكهرباء العامليين في الحفارات البحريه يفيدني فيها واكون له من الشاكريين


 ***************************


على الرابط هذا تجد ما طلبت وشكرا اخى الفاضل

Free ebooks » electricity


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 أكتوبر 2011)

الهيثمm قال:


> اريد مساعدة ​
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اسعد الله ايامكم والمشاهدين بكل خير
> اريد مساعدة  في عمل مشروع تحت الماء سياحي وتجاري ولااعرف مين يفيدني:18: في هذا الموضوع سوى الله ثم هذا الموقع الشامخ والاخوة الكرام وشكرا لكم وانا انتظر ردودكم احر من الجمر وشكرأ...


 

ااسف لك اخى الكريم معلوماتى ضعيفه جدا فى هذا المجال


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 أكتوبر 2011)

wassim1979 قال:


> أريد محاضرة عن أنواع محركات الدفع المستخدمة على السفن


 



تفضل اخى الملف ب المرفقات ****


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 أكتوبر 2011)

كريم سيد عامر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> الف شكر لحضرتكم على الشغل الجامد ده بس كنت عاوز اى كتب او ابحاث او لوح عن تصميم الجزر الصناعيه زى جزيره النخيل او العالم بالامارات ولو فى اى برامج متوفره عن تصميم حواجز الامواج او الردم ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدما فخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


 

غالبا هذا المجال متاح اكثر لدى المهندسيين المدنى ... وليس لدى فكره عنه 

وشكرا


----------



## خالد ميلودي (26 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اذا كان بالامكان تزويدي بكتاب محركات اديزل وتطبيقاتها البحرية للمهندس محمد الشاذلي ان طريق البريد الالكتروني
وشكرا 
المهندس خالد ميلودي


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 أكتوبر 2011)

خالد ميلودي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> اذا كان بالامكان تزويدي بكتاب محركات اديزل وتطبيقاتها البحرية للمهندس محمد الشاذلي ان طريق البريد الالكتروني
> وشكرا
> المهندس خالد ميلودي




*************
اخى الفاضل مرحبا بيك ... يوجد كتاب المهندس محمد الشاذلى لمحركات الديزل بمكتبه المعارف بمصر .. وهو زهيد الثنمن ..
ويوجد كتاب للديزل ب اللغه الانجليزيه ممتاز جدا فمكن ان ارفعه لك ... مستنى ردك ؟


----------



## احمد رزق سليمان (29 أكتوبر 2011)

شى رائع


----------



## بسمه خليفه (18 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلالالالالالالالا


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلالالالالالالالا*​


----------



## amr_3450 (5 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا عندي استفسار عن هندسة ميكانيكا بحري 
عايز اعرف هيا سهله ولا صعبه 
وابه احسن هندسة ميكانيكا عاديه ولا هندسة ميكانيكا بحري 
وايه المواد بتاعت البحرية وايه الصعب وايه السهل
انا مقدم في الاكاديميه في القاهره على هندسه عاديه وكنت عايز احول وعايز حد يفهمني وينصحني


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 ديسمبر 2011)

amr_3450 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا عندي استفسار عن هندسة ميكانيكا بحري
> عايز اعرف هيا سهله ولا صعبه
> وابه احسن هندسة ميكانيكا عاديه ولا هندسة ميكانيكا بحري
> ...


 *************************

لكل شىء نقظه نظام اذا قرات اول الموضوع فهو مخصص الى العلوم الهندسيه البحريه .. وهذا سؤال شخصى اخى الفاضل.. ومن الممكن ازاله سؤالك هذا وبما انك عضو جديد فأكيد مش عندك خلفيه بنظام المنتدى هنا.. على العموم بداخل المنتدى البحرى كذا طالب كتب نفس ما كتبت والكل جاوب عليه من فضلك اتعب شويا ودور بداخل الصفحات وهتلاقى ردك 
وشكرا


----------



## waleedt2 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

report about
3 different types of echo sounder


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 ديسمبر 2011)

waleedt2 قال:


> report about
> 3 different types of echo sounder




http://www.km.kongsberg.com/ks/web/...620F423FA7B503A7C1256BCD0023C0E5?OpenDocument


http://www.naval-technology.com/contractors/sonar/l-3_comm/

تفضل اخى الكريم


----------



## waleedt2 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

eng-maher قال:


> http://www.km.kongsberg.com/ks/web/...620f423fa7b503a7c1256bcd0023c0e5?opendocument
> 
> 
> http://www.naval-technology.com/contractors/sonar/l-3_comm/
> ...


 
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## admiral 82 (21 يناير 2012)

l want master projects if you can,or website about that


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 يناير 2012)

رقم المشاركة : [*188*]
اخى الفاضل وضح طلبك


----------



## hassan Attar (3 فبراير 2012)

*plz help*

*:11:hi bro*
*am an marine engineering student in my last year *
*i have a graduation project about *
*MARINE DIESEL ENGINE*
*plz help me *
*cuz am one of first gruop grdaduation in KSA *
*we dont have enogh books or docomment *
*:84:thx 4 helping me *​


----------



## gimy30 (29 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ... انا مشروع موانى ... وكنت عاوز بحث عن types of ships .. لان بحثت على جوجل كتير .. ومفيش ابحاث كويسه ... .. برجاء المساعده .. زشكرا جزيلا لكم ..


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 مارس 2012)

gimy30 قال:


> السلام عليكم ... انا مشروع موانى ... وكنت عاوز بحث عن types of ships .. لان بحثت على جوجل كتير .. ومفيش ابحاث كويسه ... .. برجاء المساعده .. زشكرا جزيلا لكم ..




مرحبا بيك انظر تلك الرابط وفيه ما طلبت ب التفصيل
مشرف القسم.

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=322842


----------



## Eng- haitham (3 أبريل 2012)

ممكن بحث عن السبب في مشي السفن على قوس من دائرة عظمى؟؟؟ ....ضروري جدا وشكرا لكم


----------



## el-saqrawy (5 أبريل 2012)

أريد المساعده فى عمل تقرير عن حواجز الأمواج


----------



## سفير بحر (12 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سفير بحر (12 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووووووور:28:


----------



## أبوعراق (25 أبريل 2012)

مشكورين على المجهود الرائع


----------



## هانى2222 (25 أبريل 2012)

*الشركات البحرية*

اتمنى منك تزويدي بأسماء الشركات لمشاريع المقاولات البحرية - لأني أريد أن أتحالف مع شركة مقاولات بحرية عالمية 
وبارك الله فيك 
وإذا كان هذا الموضوع أزعجك وليس بمحله - أنا آسف وتجاهل الموضوع


----------



## اوديشو (1 مايو 2012)

I want to ask you about starting air system of MAN diesel engine V32/40


----------



## هانى2222 (7 مايو 2012)

انا بإنتظار رد ك يا مهندسنا الكبير


----------



## raednagm (11 يوليو 2012)

Design Guides for Offshore Structures (Green Guide) – P. Le Tirant ياريت الكتاب ده


----------



## abdosaber2007 (1 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ارجوا المساعده فى الحصول على برنامج gps للملاحه البحريه لتحديد خطوط سيرالسفن وتحديد اماكن وعلامات بالبحر


----------



## Mr verro (19 أغسطس 2012)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس انا اسف جدا لو هزعج حضرتك او سؤالى مش فى مكانة بس بجد انا فى اشد الحاجة لارشارد من حضرتك فى قرارى مصيرى فى حياتى
اانا كنت عايز اخش قسم هندسة بحرية وعمارة سفن جامعة الاسكندرية وانا حابب القسم دة بس ناس كتير قلقونى من مجال الشغل وقالوا مفيش شغل غير بوسطة وان مهندس ميكانيكا بور افضل منه فاية صحة الكلام دة وارجو الرد يا بشمهندس وشكرا مقدما على تعبك


----------



## ILIES31DZ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

SALAME MY NAME IS ILIES IM MARINE ENGINEER AND IM GLAD TO BE PART OF THIS FORUME THIN'K for akcepting me


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 سبتمبر 2012)

ILIES31DZ قال:


> SALAME MY NAME IS ILIES IM MARINE ENGINEER AND IM GLAD TO BE PART OF THIS FORUME THIN'K for akcepting me




welcome Man and i wish to you all Success in your live


----------



## محمدالعدوى1 (16 يناير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## عبدالرحمن الفوزان (28 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## .ballotikhaleed (26 يونيو 2013)

*dear residents In this Company*​ inform you that I'm Khaled Mohammed Khaled I’m A Student From “Jordan academy for maritime studies ” ..
I m writing this speech Hopping you accept and give me Opportunity To start a new journey of practical marine in your Venerable company,,,,
And i promise you to upgrade my talent and my abilities that complement the needs of this company....
I am pleased to join the training and work in your company which enjoys a good reputation and I see what pleases my ambitions...​ Thank you for your cooperation​
​








و بالعربي 
أول شي سلام عليكم تاني شي يا سعادة البش مهندس
ممكن تساعدني انا بدور ع شركة تقبلني كاديت ؟!


----------



## خيرالله مسوح (30 يونيو 2013)

مرحبا 
انا شاب ادعى خيرالله مسوح 
انهيت المرحلة الثانوية وعندي رغبي في دراسة الهندسة البحرية ولكن لدي بعض الأسئلة تمنى ان تجيبني عليها 
1 اذا درسة هندسة الميكانيك هل بامكاني انا اصبح قبطان ؟؟؟ 
2 هل يوجد جامعات في اوكرانيا لديها فرع لهندسة الميكانيك البحري مع ذكر اسم الجامعة واي معلومات تتوفر عن الجامعة؟ 
ويرجى الرد السريع


----------



## خيرالله مسوح (30 يونيو 2013)

مرحبا 
انا شاب ادعى خيرالله مسوح 
انهيت المرحلة الثانوية وعندي رغبي في دراسة الهندسة البحرية ولكن لدي بعض الأسئلة تمنى ان تجيبني عليها 
1 اذا درسة هندسة الميكانيك هل بامكاني انا اصبح قبطان ؟؟؟ 
2 هل يوجد جامعات في اوكرانيا لديها فرع لهندسة الميكانيك البحري مع ذكر اسم الجامعة واي معلومات تتوفر عن الجامعة؟


----------



## جانييت (15 يوليو 2013)

please i want suggestion to graduate project about hydrographic survey (marine) which have exist data


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 يوليو 2013)

خيرالله مسوح قال:


> مرحبا
> انا شاب ادعى خيرالله مسوح
> انهيت المرحلة الثانوية وعندي رغبي في دراسة الهندسة البحرية ولكن لدي بعض الأسئلة تمنى ان تجيبني عليها
> 1 اذا درسة هندسة الميكانيك هل بامكاني انا اصبح قبطان ؟؟؟
> 2 هل يوجد جامعات في اوكرانيا لديها فرع لهندسة الميكانيك البحري مع ذكر اسم الجامعة واي معلومات تتوفر عن الجامعة؟



==============

لا اعلم اخى الفاضل. اسف


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 يوليو 2013)

جانييت قال:


> please i want suggestion to graduate project about hydrographic survey (marine) which have exist data


=========

برجاء تفاصيل اكتر .. وشكرا .. وايضا ب اللغه الانجليزية


----------



## ماجد السلحدار (9 نوفمبر 2013)

نننتتت


----------



## charmed girl (27 نوفمبر 2013)

مسا الخير 
ممكن كتاب او مقالة عن الية عمل الروافع العائمة
او اي موضوع بخص هندسة المرافئ


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 نوفمبر 2013)

برجاء اللغه الانجليزية 

*charmed girl* 




جديد


----------



## عايد هربود (6 مارس 2014)

الحمد لله واستغفر الله


----------



## eng.remoon (2 أبريل 2014)

بصراحة بقالى يومين بلف جوه المنتدى البحرى هنا
لكن فى سؤال بصراحة مش لاقى ليه اجابة

ايه هى الكورسات و الشهادات اللى ممكن ياخدها المهندس البحرى علشان يرفع من مستواه !
كل الكلام على الحتميات و الدورات التأهيلة من مهندس ثالث الى ثان

لكن أنا بسأل على شهادات عالمية تبقى معتمدة دوليا

أرجو الافادة


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 أبريل 2014)

eng.remoon قال:


> بصراحة بقالى يومين بلف جوه المنتدى البحرى هنا
> لكن فى سؤال بصراحة مش لاقى ليه اجابة
> 
> ايه هى الكورسات و الشهادات اللى ممكن ياخدها المهندس البحرى علشان يرفع من مستواه !
> ...



اخى الفاضل الشها دات كثيره جدا .. ولكن هل لديك المال الكافى لها . وان وجد ودرستها هل فرصه الحصول على عمل موجوده . انظر البدايات مهندس ثالث بحرى وانت بتدرس فى الاكاديمية نهندس ثالث . ستأخذ معلومات كافيه عن باقى الشهادات .


----------



## king.khadawy (13 مايو 2014)

سلام عليكم يا باشمهندسين
أخوكم عادل مهندس ميكانيكا باور و شغال على حفار بحرى فى الخليج ومحتاج مساعدتكم
محتاج أعرف مواضيع تخص الأفشور زى abs / solas / imo / stability / jacking operation/flag & registery
ها أى مصادر للمعرفة أنا شاكر أفضالكم 
و سؤال أخر هل دورة مهندس ثالث تفيدنى فى المواضيع السابقة ولا لا أنا معايا الباسبور البحرى بوظيفة مهندس ميكانيكا و خاتمه من الحفارة بسنوات الخدمة تقريبا 3 سنوات
شاكر لكم مساعدتكم


----------



## magedzoma (23 أكتوبر 2014)

لو سمحتم لو يوجد تصميم لل Engine room صورة او auto CAD يتم رفعة للافادة فى بحث


----------



## ali abualaes (12 نوفمبر 2014)

اخي الغزيز هذه ملف ورد فيه ثلاثة صور لل Engine room من ثلاثة مساقط​


----------



## ali abualaes (12 نوفمبر 2014)

sorry, i need information about
( troubleshooting for diesel engine, and diesel generator)
....... by "Arabic language" any file pdf, word, PowerPoint 

i need this information quickly please 

thanks​


----------



## maha alaa (15 نوفمبر 2014)

*السلام عليكم عندي مشروع عن السفن ومحتاجه كتب ع اتزان السفن وغيرها اذا تكدر اخي نزلي روابط التحميل*

]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

عندي مشروع عن السفن ومحتاجه كتب عن السفن واتزانه والتاثيرات عليها اذا متوفره ممكن تنزلي روابط تحميله


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 ديسمبر 2014)

الاخت مها .. انتى لو من هندسه اسكندريه هذه المواضيع بكثره فى المكتبه بمجرد ان تقرائى فى موجوده ... اما كتاب الدكتور احمد شاهر يوجد به ايضا ..وشكرا للتعاون


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 ديسمبر 2014)

ali abualaes قال:


> sorry, i need information about
> ( troubleshooting for diesel engine, and diesel generator)
> ....... by "Arabic language" any file pdf, word, PowerPoint
> 
> ...



المشكله فى اللغه العربيه اخى الفاضل ... يوجد كتاب بالغه الفرنسيه تخيل والى الان لم اقراء منه شىء طبعا .. ان شاء الله هبحث لك عن شىء


----------



## ماجد12345 (27 ديسمبر 2014)

Good Morning 
I need on the speed Face "Maxsurf- Ship design Program" it is very important for Me


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 ديسمبر 2014)

اسف اخى ماجد .. لا اعمل ببرنامج الماك سرف


----------



## fares619 (13 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا 1


----------



## buawad (24 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا انا عضو جديد وحاب اشكركم على التعاون مع الجميع 
عندي سؤال بخصوص البحارة الي عنده فترة طويله في البحر 
كيف يستطيع الحصول على شهادة 3rd mate


----------



## kwavax (25 يناير 2015)

automation system in ship ?


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 يناير 2015)

buawad قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا انا عضو جديد وحاب اشكركم على التعاون مع الجميع
> عندي سؤال بخصوص البحارة الي عنده فترة طويله في البحر
> كيف يستطيع الحصول على شهادة 3rd mate



الاتصال ب الاكاديميه العربيه للعلوم والتكنولوجيا . هى التى تعطى تلك الشهادات 
وشكرا على تعاونك


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 يناير 2015)

kwavax قال:


> automation system in ship ?




اخى الفاضل تلك الموقع
http://www.mtu-online.com/mtu/products/integrated-ship-automation-system/

وتلك الملف pdf


----------



## kwavax (26 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخى Eng-maher


----------



## prey eagle (13 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 سبتمبر 2016)

شرفتم جميعا:20:


----------



## Abohamza (21 نوفمبر 2016)

لو سمحتم محتاج برنامج AutoCad ل 64bit...شكرا


----------



## مصري حلو (27 نوفمبر 2016)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## M.J662 (8 مارس 2018)

Dear all,

Hello, I’m a marine Engineering student working on a case study to Design a Panamax bulk carrier and I need help with the calculations please.

Details: dwt=80,000
Service speed =13.5 knote

Waiting for your reply 
Many Thanks


----------



## M.J662 (26 أبريل 2018)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،
Could you please tell me what will be the challenges appear of designing and building A hydrogen fuel cell powered commercial ferry


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 نوفمبر 2018)

ان شاء الله احد من مهندسى التصميم يفيدك اخ m.j662


----------



## ميدو2008 (9 أبريل 2022)

أعزائي المهندسي 
كل عام وحضراتكم بخير 
ممكن أجد مساعدة في موضوع lean shipbuilding using value stream mapping
مع وافر الشكر


----------

